# HELP!!!! Bose v20 5.1 dolby digital sound issue...



## lionelmessi (Aug 6, 2009)

guys..

Before anyone goes bose system bashing let me be very clear it was a present (and a rather expensive one though from my dad)... so i did not get any time to research upon it and now i have to use it....

Anyways my setup is as follows:
PS3 connected to bose v20 via OPTICAL(Same for my xbox 360 as well)
SAMSUNG LED SERIES 7 40 INCHES LED TV connected via HDMI from ps3..

Now my problem when i watch 5.1 ch dolby movies from PS3 then sound levels are not uniform throughout due to which sometimes the dialogue gets lost...

So if there is anyone with the v20 and watches 5.1 ch movies on it i would be grateful if u could list 
me your settings in detail like...

CENTER CHANNEL= VALUE( my current value is +6)
SURROUND=VALUE (my current value is +6)
MOVIE EQ= ON/OFF (on)
RANGE COMPRESSION= ON/OFF(on)

Also if the base and treble compensation settings if possible....

Thank you for reading my post...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Ronaldo, welcome to the Shack.

First of all lets see if we can help you with the levels.
I dont recommend using the RANGE COMPRESSION being turned on unless your living in an apartment where you need to keep the over all levels down as this can cause problems with what dialog you hear.
Have you done any tests tones to make sure that you have all the levels set evenly? THX certified DVDs have test tones on them that you can use to get them close. by looking at the levels you have I think you may have the surrounds set to high. By chance do you have access to a Sound level meter?


----------



## lionelmessi (Aug 6, 2009)

yep ur right i am living in an apartment and the range compression option i use only during late night viewing normally with my girlfriend( she hates action movies) so i invariably put a horror movie hahaha..

Yeah ur RIGHT i can use the THX calibration dvd. I have ANOTHER kind of those but for my HDTV calibration for my SONY bravia before i bought LED TV...

The other question abt my uniformity of sound levels of all the speakers.. THE ADAPTIQ system of my BOSE V20 says all my speakers are at equal sound levels..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lionelmessi said:


> The other question abt my uniformity of sound levels of all the speakers.. THE ADAPTIQ system of my BOSE V20 says all my speakers are at equal sound levels..


I would confirm that with some sort of SPL meter if you can get one. The other question I have is (as I do not know how the ADAPTIQ works) is does it use a mic that you plug into it to reach these levels? if so did you place the mic where you sit?


----------



## lionelmessi (Aug 6, 2009)

No no the ADAPTIQ is a proprietary calibration device from BOSE...

Its a headphone which has to be connected to AUX input of the media receiver (ONLY TO BE USED DURING CALIBRATION) and then the user wears it and stands at FIVE UNIQUE locations and then when ADAPTIQ software runs it determines the DB levels optimum from each and every speaker from the users distance point of view... Basically it uses a simple technology of TUNING FORK frequencies..

So i have used it after all the furnitures in my living room is placed... Thereby not affecting its calibration...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lionelmessi said:


> No no the ADAPTIQ is a proprietary calibration device from BOSE...
> 
> Its a headphone which has to be connected to AUX input of the media receiver


Ok thats an odd way of doing it. I understand what they are trying to achieve but its not the best way for sure.
Anyhow I suspect that the levels for the rear channels are set to high regardless what the ADAPTIQ is saying can you manually adjust them? 
Another problem is that the Bose speakers are simply too small to get volume levels that most of us are accustomed to in the theaters. Have a look here to see what I mean. You will find that your probably over driving the center channel and it is unable to clearly reproduce the dialog clearly and that is why your not hearing it.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

I would ensure all speakers are set to On, on both your PS3 and the Bose. Sounds like on Bose they are set to On. Not sure about the PS3. When I owned a PS3, there were many settings to control digital sound output. 

After getting all the speakers working on both units, I would see if it was possible to use an external microphone like a Radio Shack SPL meter to calibrate the channels. The AdaptIQ system setting the rears and center at +6db seems unlikely unless your center and surrounds are perfectly equidistant from the AdaptIQ microphone. Which is typically not the case. Possible YES, just not likely. This leads me to believe the AdaptIQ isn't producing satisfying results.

I would also turn off Compression unless you need it from certain TV shows, DVD's, Late Night Listening, etc, etc, ie, special circumstances.


----------



## lionelmessi (Aug 6, 2009)

no no no i found out real problem and it is not BOSE that i can assure u..

Its this XVID AVI 5.1 CH files which i am playing that have low volume issues... ITS ALL OVER THE INTERNET THIS PARTICULAR PROBLEM...

standard BLUERAYS, XBOX 360 , PS3 GAMES no problems.... perfect 5.1 dd sound.. yahoooo....


----------

